# Sony HDR-TG1 Japanese version hack or anything to change to english?



## xxknivesxx (May 13, 2009)

http://www.reviewzine.com/sony-hdr-tg1-review-user-manual

that's what i have, BUT i have the Japanese version.. it does not support changing language to English or menu to English.. 
is there anything i can possibly do to switch this camera to English other than learning Japanese? :[


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

Doesn't sound like it, how did you come by a japanese one anyways?


----------



## xxknivesxx (May 13, 2009)

D:
My dad found it, he drives the cab and someone left it and nobody has been looking for it the past couple weeks so im guessing we're just gonna keep it or something.. but we can't use it either because its japanese.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

The only thing that might work is screwing with all the settings, there is supposed to be a language setting in there somewhere.


----------



## spitfireap (May 22, 2009)

I just bought this camcorder at Bic camera in Tokyo. There is no English support in the menus which sadly is pretty much the standard with Sony products in Japan (not the case with other manufacturers thankfully). I don't know of any way to get around this other than to download the English manual and memorize the menus in English and navigate that way. Or learn Katakana (which is pretty easy) and be able to read about 50% of the menus (Katakana is the writing form used for words from other languages but most are words taken from English). If I find another way around this I'll post a reply.


----------

